# Looking to change back to water



## SteveB (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

I started my pro valeting company back in October 08 and decided to use 
the American product, dri wash 'n' guard, for my main wash process. Although it's caused many debates good and bad, especially here on DW, I pressed on on have used it on every valet ever since. Over the last year I haven't had any real reason to change until I recently helped another detailer who still uses the 'traditional' water process. I must admit that on the face of it I was somewhat pro waterless wash techniques but (I can't beleive I'm saying this) having used water to clean several cars recently, it's a much quicker and dare I say it again, easier way to carry out all your prep work. I know this isn't going to please many of you who are waterless users but I truely believe that using a 'form' of water to clean is much, much easier.

I've even compared waterless to water in terms of cleaning two identical cars on more than one ocassion and the traditional metods 'water', are at least 30 minutes quicker.

So, to my dilema. I've used a waterless product for just under a year and I have decided to convert back to using water in one form or another. I've recently seen the demo's of the Optimum No Rinse and I must admit that I'm really impressed. I suppose I'm looking for a comprimise; use less water, save the environment, but make my working life a little easier and be able to save time on every job. This gives me more time to spend on the polishing / waxing side. I also think that cleaning dirty wheels for example is too time consuming with a waterless product. 

Would ONR be a viable option and do you think it's the 'in between' from waterless to a water cleaning process?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

SteveB said:


> I've recently seen the demo's of the Optimum No Rinse and I must admit that I'm really impressed. I suppose I'm looking for a comprimise; use less water, save the environment, but make my working life a little easier and be able to save time on every job. This gives me more time to spend on the polishing / waxing side. I also think that cleaning dirty wheels for example is too time consuming with a waterless product.
> 
> Would ONR be a viable option and do you think it's the 'in between' from waterless to a water cleaning process?


You just answered it right there :thumb:

Grab a bottle of ONR and give it a bash mate!

I love the stuff! :argie:

-Chris


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

ONR didn't impress me at all. semi waterless is the best option
DWG is a filler waterless product. you apply it, it gives a really nice shine but the fillers come out days or a week later and if you use any sealant or wax, it strips it off right there and then

none of their products that were given to me (samples) were up to the hype
probably the worst brand of products out of the 85 I have tested


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> ONR didn't impress me at all. semi waterless is the best option


ONR is semi waterless


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

Steve

Your choice of product may be the cause for your lack of speed. In our shops (and many other people I have trained) we find that both ONR and true waterless are about 25% faster than the traditional wet wash. While DW&G is a very true waterless(it is petroleum based) and responsible for many a person going waterless, it has been surpassed over the years by water based products.

As far as ONR goes, it's a great product, and also faster than a traditional wash, give it a try.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

ONR is an option, good one.

When you use water ... do you capture the pollution, or just let it run off?

If you do capture the waste water, blow out the water from cracks, etc., I don't see how the time is competitive.

In my neck of the woods, the leading conventional wisdow is a Water Smart method is the fastest method.

Just a side note, I think Dri Wah n Guard is the original waterless, and does not contain water as it is a petro product. If you want to increase "green" use a water based "waterless" ...

I have been doing nothing but waterless for 4 years. Recently, we have made some improvements to the product and process that has resulted in improved times and less labor fatigue. Now we don't even have to redo windows, exterior all done in same step.

Lastly, I would encourage you to keep theis as part of your tool kit. There will always present cars that this will work best for. And, suggest you keep an open mind as new products, tolls and techniques are emerging.

-jim


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

This is interesting as I personally find I can clean a car faster with a waterless product then I can with a traditional method.

Have you factored in setting up and putting away equipment, drying, AIO polishing, buffing etc in your comparison?

I use to have a built in jet wash in my van with a pull out HP hose on a reel but it still took time to fill buckets, unpack stuff etc.

With regards to the wheels, I agree they can be fiddly - do you use any brushes? I find brushes can make a great deal of difference to the time it takes.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

gt5500 said:


> ONR is semi waterless


yes it is but style magic and our aussie technique is currently the quickest, safest and best way

There is also glare ahara waterless. I have yet to work out the technique for that one. It's really oily and never wants to stop spreading and works best on a glare coated surface


----------

